# What plant is this?



## TerraFerma (Feb 20, 2011)

Not mine; just found it in the random pics that scroll across the top of the site.

DSCN0889 - Dendroboard Gallery


----------



## inka4040 (Oct 14, 2010)

Looks like pilea depressa or helxine soleirolii to me.


----------



## TerraFerma (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks Inka - it does closely resemble both of those.


----------



## Allesgut (Jan 31, 2013)

I am not strong with ID, but just as option to suppose:
Helxine soleirolii
I have one growing in a pot, open air, stems look different (softer and greener), while leaves look just alike.


----------



## mordoria (Jan 28, 2011)

Helxine soleirolii. it grows like a weed in humid tanks.


----------



## ndame88 (Sep 24, 2010)

Can it grow as an epiphyte or in moss? Light requirement? 

Thanks


----------

